
If Westworld is so advanced, how come they’re still using React.createClass()? - dothash
https://twitter.com/yaypie/status/805631757693304832
======
Zekio
Well at least they don't try to pass off HTML as Code

~~~
hood_syntax
React seems pretty solid but that bothers me a lot.

